# hudson springs?



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I'm thinking of heading to hudson springs this sunday. Does anybody know anything about it? This is a very general question because I know nothing about it but the name. ( ramps? elec? Fish? or any other tidbits will be helpfull.) thanx........barf,,,,,,,,,,,:F:F


----------



## panfishfan (Apr 26, 2012)

Electric only. Not a formal ramp. More like the parking lot dipping into the lake however it's not bad at all. There is a small fee but i'm not sure what it is. Contact Hudson City parks Department for the fee.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Years ago Hudson Springs was closed and lowered 6 feet to allow repairs on the dam and spillway. It was closed to fishing for more than a year. Me, my brother, my dad and a friend of mine, had an in to being the first people allowed to fish it in a boat once it was refilled. My dad and brother went fishing on a Saturday, and my buddy and I went on Sunday. My dad and brother caught 125 bass between them, plus walleye and channel cats as well as some big bluegill. My buddy and I caught 143 bass between us plus other assorted fish. My buddy and I made a bet....the least number of bass bought the beer. I caught 75 and he caught 68. I was begging him to not make me throw the spinnerbait again. My thumbs were bleeding from taking bass off. lol It didn't matter what we threw, we caught fish. I'd say maybe 20 of the bass we caught had evidence of being caught by my brother and dad. That was back when the lake had weeds. They messed it up by putting grass carp in. Way too many grass carp. 4 per acre if I remember correctly. They completely wiped out the weeds. You could walk the shore and actually see them eating the grass along the shore. I haven't fished there in years but my brother is a Hudson resident and he still fishes it occasionally. He caught 4 pounder and a couple 3 pounder (bass) out there this spring, along with about 20 others that were over 12 inches.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

barf said:


> I'm thinking of heading to hudson springs this sunday. Does anybody know anything about it? This is a very general question because I know nothing about it but the name. ( ramps? elec? Fish? or any other tidbits will be helpfull.) thanx........barf,,,,,,,,,,,:F:F


i took the grandkids up there before memorial day from shore, lots of small gills, the water is real clear, the ramp is steep, and the sign at the booth going in said ten bucks for fishing, so i ,m not heading back to soon..


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are not a Hudson resident, it is $10 a day per person to fish the pond. It is electric only, and I believe you can't have a gas motor on the boat at all when you launch there. I've only fished it a couple of times, but there seemed to be a little bit of everything in there. I have caught lmb, walleye, perch, sunfish, and even trout out of there. I know the city stocks it annually.

Now for the opinion. Not worth $10 a day, but just my opinion. It gets hit pretty hard. 

Let us know how you do.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

I live in Hudson. Fee is $10, assuming someone is at the gate (not all that common) I walk the path around the lake in the AM on the weekends with my better half. Bass came off their beds last weekend. It is electric ONLY (cannot have gas motor trimmed as you can on some other lakes.) There are the typical bass, crappie, bluegill, as well as some nice carp, catfish and an occasional trout. I have not seen a walleye pulled from there, but they are said to exist. Contrary to the prior post, you should NOT expect a 100+ bass day. If you got a dozen I would be surprised. I am sure there are larger fish in there, but all I have seen or caught have been 2lbs or less. My son has been driving me crazy to get him a kayak to fish from there, which is probably the best way to fish there given the vast shallow flats on the small lake.

good luck out there!


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I remember walking it after they drained it. The even put up the no night fishing sign just for my friends and I back in about 1990. It has the best grass carp fishing around. The bass fishing is good and it used to be good for cats.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't mean to imply you can expect 100 fish days. I was just sharing a story of the fishing on those two days under the circumstances described.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

thanx for all the info, that's exactly what i was looking for. I am going with a hudson resident if that matters. I'm set up for elec only lakes pretty good. thanx again..... anyone who has ever read one of my posts knows exactly what i'm targeting....

Anyone ever catch any nice redear there?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

My brother in Law now retired living in stow has a season pass and fishes that lake at least once a week, he showed me a bluegill froze solid in his freezer, biggest I've ever seen. 
Also saw pics of a mess of perch that I'd have thought were from erie.
Good luck they're in there.


----------

